# Filme für Halloween



## Trinex (13. Oktober 2009)

Welche filme empfehlt ihr für nen Halloween Abend im kreise seine freunde...

sollten auf alle fälle ne gänsehaut über den rücken jagen und mystisch angehaucht sein (von lovecraft gibts ja noch nichts gescheites)

lg

Trinex


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

house of 1000 corpses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (13. Oktober 2009)

one night in paris - whaaaa sehr gruselig -.-


----------



## Kremlin (13. Oktober 2009)

Freitag der 13.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (13. Oktober 2009)

Trinex schrieb:


> (von lovecraft gibts ja noch nichts gescheites)



Doch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0478988/

Ist ein Stummfilm von 2005, gedreht von ein paar Studenten aus den USA. Sehr atmosphärisch und wie ich finde, eine sehr gute Adaption der Kurzgeschichte.


----------



## Trinex (13. Oktober 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Doch!
> 
> Ist ein Stummfilm von 2005, gedreht von ein paar Studenten aus den USA. Sehr atmosphärisch und wie ich finde, eine sehr gute Adaption der Kurzgeschichte.



ich liege dir zu füßen :-)


----------



## marion9394 (13. Oktober 2009)

hab grad ein tolles halloween rezept gefunden :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe für die Finger einen Mailänderliteig mit Bittermandelaroma gemacht. Eventuell wäre ein anderer Teig, der beim Backen weniger zerläuft, besser, damit die Finger nicht so flach werden.

Das Formen geht ganz einfach:

Teig etwas mehr als fingerdick rollen. Rollen in gewünschte Fingerlänge schneiden. Nagelbett markieren, halbierte Mandel als Nagel drauflegen. Fingergelenke eindrücken und mit Messer markieren. Vor dem Backen mit Eigelb bestreichen. Bei 190 C ca. 15 Minuten backen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Guck auf keinen Fall Silent Hill!!!!
Doom 3 ist gut^^. Oder H3 Halloween Hostel.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Guck auf keinen Fall Silent Hill!!!!
> Doom 3 ist gut^^. Oder H3 Halloween Hostel.


ich hoffe, das war ironie.
der doom film war einer der schlechtesten, die ich je gesehen habe


----------



## Bader1 (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> house of 1000 corpses
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Huhu,
Der Film is eher Lustig als gruslig^^.
So nen Abend hab ich mitn paar Freunden auch schon gemacht, ich empfehl dir ne Mischung aus richtigen Horrorfilmen und nen paar Lustigen.
Persönlich find ich "Silent Hill" und noch so nen Film sehr gruslig, leider fällt mir da der Name nicht mehr ein...Indem Film soll sich ein Mann im Winter um ein Hotel kümmern, er bleibt da, also mit seiner Famillie(Sohn und Frau) den ganzen Winter. Im vorherigen Jahr passte auch ein Mann mit seiner Famillie aufs Hotel auf, der wurde aber dann irre und zerstückelt seine Kinder und die Frau. Die Famillie hat so Visionen von den Kindern und der Frau von den Mann. Also so richtig schön Psycho^^. Am Schluss dreht der Vater auch durch und versucht seine Famillie zu killen...
Mehr sag ich mal ned, soll ja spannend bleiben, aufjedenfall empfehl ich dir den.

Ein richtig lustiger zum Ablachen wäre dann noch "Black Sheep". Da gehts um Werschafe, die Leute beissen usw...

Viel Spass euch.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Huhu,
> Der Film is eher Lustig als gruslig^^.
> So nen Abend hab ich mitn paar Freunden auch schon gemacht, ich empfehl dir ne Mischung aus richtigen Horrorfilmen und nen paar Lustigen.
> Persönlich find ich "Silent Hill" und noch so nen Film sehr gruslig, leider fällt mir da der Name nicht mehr ein...Indem Film soll sich ein Mann im Winter um ein Hotel kümmern, er bleibt da, also mit seiner Famillie(Sohn und Frau) den ganzen Winter. Im vorherigen Jahr passte auch ein Mann mit seiner Famillie aufs Hotel auf, der wurde aber dann irre und zerstückelt seine Kinder und die Frau. Die Famillie hat so Visionen von den Kindern und der Frau von den Mann. Also so richtig schön Psycho^^. Am Schluss dreht der Vater auch durch und versucht seine Famillie zu killen...
> ...



meinst du shining?


----------



## Trinex (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> meinst du shining?



also von der story her ist es definitiv shining,

bisher richtig gute vorschläge hier :-)

was mir  bei der recherge aufgefallen ist: das publikum wurde mit den klassischen horror /gruselprodukten dermaßen übersättigt das man eigentlich kaum noch was schauen kann wenn man als ziel hat nur ne schöne gänsehaut zu bekommen...


----------



## Shaxul (13. Oktober 2009)

@Trinex: Kuck dir einfach mal den Trailer an, obs was für dich ist: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6vTI7aDIHc
Wenn du einen Film erwartest, der ausschaut wie ein Hollywood-Blockbuster, wirste wohl eher enttäuscht sein..


----------



## Bader1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Trinex schrieb:


> also von der story her ist es definitiv shining,
> 
> bisher richtig gute vorschläge hier :-)
> 
> was mir  bei der recherge aufgefallen ist: das publikum wurde mit den klassischen horror /gruselprodukten dermaßen übersättigt das man eigentlich kaum noch was schauen kann wenn man als ziel hat nur ne schöne gänsehaut zu bekommen...



Ja genau den mein ich.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Ja genau den mein ich.



ich hab gehört das buch soll viel gruseliger und so sein....kannst ja deinen freunden an halloween shining vorlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Oktober 2009)

Am 15. Schocktober erscheint *Trick´r´Treat* und angeblich soll es mal wieder ein sehr guter Halloween-Horror sein.

Mehr dazu in zwei Tagen wenn der Postmann zweimal geklingelt hat und ich sehen konnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Hier in Deutschland gibts doch gar kein Halloween.. von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (13. Oktober 2009)

Auf der Halloween Liste von unserer Clique steht bisher:

 From Dusk Till Dawn (Einfach nur Kult und Pflicht!)
 30 Days of Night (Meiner Meinung nach einfach nur gut)
 [REC] (Da hab ich selbst schonmal gestandene Männer schreien sehen)

Für weitere Tipps ala 'Call of Ctulu' bin ich immer bereit^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> [REC] (Da hab ich selbst schonmal gestandene Männer schreien sehen)



gut dass du mich dran erinnerst den muß ich mir in nächster zeit mal angucken der soll ziemlich gruselig sein O_o was ich mich immernoch frage warum die die feuerwehr und nicht die polizei ins haus geschickt haben?


----------



## Camô (13. Oktober 2009)

Martyrs - der krasseste Horror den ich je gesehen habe. Ansonsten finde ich den ersten Alienteil geil.


----------



## Trinex (13. Oktober 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Am 15. Schocktober erscheint *Trick´r´Treat* und angeblich soll es mal wieder ein sehr guter Halloween-Horror sein.
> 
> Mehr dazu in zwei Tagen wenn der Postmann zweimal geklingelt hat und ich sehen konnte.
> 
> ...



DAS schaut doch vielversprechend aus, halt mich auf dem laufenden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (13. Oktober 2009)

Das Prunkstück des "Gothic Horrors": Mario Bavas Debüt "La Maschera del Demonio" (aka "Die Stunde wenn Dracula kommt"). Alles drin, was man braucht: Ein mit Geheimgängen versehenes Schloss, ein Fluch, eine Hexe und Vampirismus - und das in an einen wunderschönen Albtraum erinnernden S/W-Bildern festgehalten.

Obwohl Argento eigentlich als Maestro des "Giallo" gilt, schuf er mit "Suspiria" einen der besten Hexenhorror-Filme aller Zeiten. Alleine die Eingangssequenz könnte ich mir in Endlosschleife ein paar Stunden anschauen. Argento ist schon fast legendär für die Detailversessenheit, Ausleuchtung, Farbgebung und Bildästhetik seiner frühen Filme, die nicht von ungefähr an Bava erinnert - und "Suspiria" gibt davon beredt Zeugnis.

Ob's Kunst, Kitsch, Horror oder gleich alles zusammen ist, muß der Zuseher selbst für sich entscheiden. Unzweifelhaft dürfte jedoch sein, daß Coppolas "Dracula" die beste Verfilmung des Buches ist. Eine opulente Bilder-, Schnitt- und Montage-Orgie mit superben Darstellern und einem unvergesslichen Soundtrack (und wem das nicht reicht: Die junge Bellucci ist hier nackt zu sehen!).

Für alle drei Filme gilt: Die "Leinwand" (Fernseher oder Beamer) sollte ansprechend groß sein; für die beiden letztgenannten Filme empfiehlt sich auch noch eine entsprechende Sound-Anlage


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> [REC] (Da hab ich selbst schonmal gestandene Männer schreien sehen)


Da fällt mir ein... ursprünglich sollte doch *[&#9679;REC][sup]2[/sup]* am 29. Oktober in die dt. Kinos kommen, später wurde nur noch eine Direct-To-DVD-Auswertung angekündigt.
Weiß da irgendwer was genaues?


----------



## Breakyou9 (13. Oktober 2009)

Donny Darko
der hat irgendwas krankes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Oktober 2009)

Trinex schrieb:


> Welche filme empfehlt ihr für nen Halloween Abend im kreise seine freunde...


ähm...Horrorfilm zu Halloween??? wie wärs z.B. mit dem Horrorfilm Halloween 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .dem Klassiker der Slasherfilme von Carpenter...also mir fällt der logischerweise als allererstes ein.ist doch Kult...


----------



## shadow24 (13. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Auf der Halloween Liste von unserer Clique steht bisher:
> 
> From Dusk Till Dawn (Einfach nur Kult und Pflicht!)
> 30 Days of Night (Meiner Meinung nach einfach nur gut)
> ...


sehr gute Auswahl... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

etwas offtopic:sind das Chaos Space Marines in deiner sig?sieht man leider schlecht auf dem kleinen Bild.kann such die Symbole nicht auf den Landcruisern erkennen


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ähm...Horrorfilm zu Halloween??? wie wärs z.B. mit dem Horrorfilm Halloween
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gehört der Film (ersatzweise auch das Remake für die Jüngeren) nicht schon zum Standardprogramm für Halloween-Horrorfilmabende?
Was wäre Halloween ohne "Halloween"...?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinex (13. Oktober 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Gehört der Film (ersatzweise auch das Remake für die Jüngeren) nicht schon zum Standardprogramm für Halloween-Horrorfilmabende?
> Was wäre Halloween ohne "Halloween"...?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ähm ja, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, nur wars mir zu normal

mir ist heute noch eingefallen: Sleepy Hollow und Brothers Grimm (wobei der ja mal SCHLECHT ist) ist mir aber auch zu normal ^^

die restlichen "älteren" filme find ich höchst interessant, ich werde morgen gleich mal in die videothek ums eck laufen und schauen ob die die haben, wenn ja lass ich sie mir zurück legen :-)


----------



## Terrokan (13. Oktober 2009)

etwas offtopic:sind das Chaos Space Marines in deiner sig?sieht man leider schlecht auf dem kleinen Bild.kann such die Symbole nicht auf den Landcruisern erkennen
[/quote]


Sieht nach Space Wolves aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Auf der Halloween Liste von unserer Clique steht bisher:
> 
> From Dusk Till Dawn (Einfach nur Kult und Pflicht!)
> 30 Days of Night (Meiner Meinung nach einfach nur gut)
> ...



Deine Signatur find ich ja irgendwie interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@TE
Ich würde ja H3 Halloween Hostel empfehlen^^


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

hmm die jason teile find ich eigentlich immer sehr nett...


----------



## shadow24 (14. Oktober 2009)

Terrokan schrieb:


> etwas offtopic:sind das Chaos Space Marines in deiner sig?sieht man leider schlecht auf dem kleinen Bild.kann such die Symbole nicht auf den Landcruisern erkennen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich dachte nur das der zweite Marine von rechts in der vorderen reihe eine Standarte mit dem achtzackigen Chaossymbol hat,aber bei sehr genauem betrachten fiel mir auf das das nur vier zacken sind...könnte also jeder Orden sein.wenn das im hintergrund wölfe sein sollen würde ich dir recht geben mit deiner vermutung


----------



## Duni (14. Oktober 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein... ursprünglich sollte doch *[&#9679;REC][sup]2[/sup]* am 29. Oktober in die dt. Kinos kommen, später wurde nur noch eine Direct-To-DVD-Auswertung angekündigt.
> Weiß da irgendwer was genaues?



Soweit ich weiß kommt Rec² am 29.10 in die Kinos, zumindest ist dann laut meinen Stammkino der Bundesstart. Am besten würde man den Film am 31.10 gucken gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (14. Oktober 2009)

rec is gut. oder blair witch projekt...aber nich der 2te^^
exorzist gruselt mich auch nach dem 1000mal.
shining
the grudge
einen guten horrorfilm erkennt man daran das kaum spezial effeks drinn vorkommen. der film soll ja angst machen.
oder gruselt sich jmd bei final destination?^^


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

ne nich wirklich... zumindest nich gruseln höchstens ein überraschtes zucken...
hm was gibts denn sonst noch für gute filme
dawn of the dead is ganz nett... aber auch net so gruselig.. geht schon eher in richtung splatter...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (14. Oktober 2009)

Hm ich fand zB Dying Breed ziemlich spannend. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (14. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ftw! :>

Wobei ich von Hellraiser keinen Teil wirklich empfehlen kann,die sind alle gleich..gut *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (14. Oktober 2009)

* 1978: Halloween – Die Nacht des Grauens
    * 1981: Halloween II – Das Grauen kehrt zurück

    * 1988: Halloween IV – Michael Myers kehrt zurück
    * 1989: Halloween V – Die Rache des Michael Myers
    * 1995: Halloween VI – Der Fluch des Michael Myers

    * 1998: Halloween H20
    * 2002: Halloween: Resurrection


----------



## Bankchar (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann A Tale Of Two Sisters empfehlen. Aber nur das Original und nicht das Remake!

http://www.amazon.de/Tale-Two-Sisters-Einz...7636&sr=8-4 <- zur Info


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Wen du auf merkwurdige horror streifen stehst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder alles von Uwe Boll ^^ da fangst automatishc an zu schreien was der gemacht hat ^^

edit:von Hostel rat ich dir ab der Film is Kranker Pschyo scheiss das geht selbst mir zu weit_


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2009)

Der beste Halloweenfilm aller Zeiten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da läuft Dir echt nen Schauer über den Rücken, weil der so grottig schlecht gemacht ist.


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Mir auch xD Kleine rote Hupfende balle xD von denen die leute wgelaufen xD  _


----------



## Bader1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wen du auf merkwurdige horror streifen stehst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ja der Film is ober geil! ;D


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. Oktober 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Oh ja der Film is ober geil! ;D


Aber spätestens wenn das mutierte Monsterschaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auftaucht sollte man schon schwer ein im Kasten haben. 
Besser eigentlich den ganzen Film durch.


----------



## Bader1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab den Film mit 2 Kumpels angeschaut...xD Wir mussten so lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (14. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> sehr gute Auswahl...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es sind Space Wolves und zwar die von Phil Kelly, einem der GW-HQ Mitarbeiter. Ich hab das Bild genommen weil meine Armee noch nicht bemalt bzw zusammengebaut ist. Und jetzt mal ehrlich würden Schwarz Grundierte Marines cool wirken? 

Die Filme die bisher genannt wurden finde ich eigentlich garnicht schlecht, Trick'r'Treat ist nun auch auf meiner Filmeliste...

MfG XXi

Edit: Der Marine ganz links trägt einen Wolf auf dem Banner und an den vielen Fellen hät man es auch erkennen können^^


----------



## Hirsi325 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hostel oder Siltent Hill sind eig. meine Lieblingsfilme von Horror her.
Exorzismus von Emily Rose wäre noch gut und From Tusk Till Dawn.


MFG


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Oktober 2009)

[REC]
Dawn of the dead (2004) <---ist aber mehr zombi Splatter.
Saw 1-5 
House of Wax
Freitag der 13
der exorzist
*Cloverfield <--- finde ich sehr geil.... 
*


----------



## Eisenschmieder (14. Oktober 2009)

Um was gehts denn in REC genau? hab mir den Trailer angesehen aber kann da ned viel rauslesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab bis jezt nur Dawn of the Dead geguckt und das is eigentlich mehr Metzger wie Grusel find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. Oktober 2009)

Spontan fallen mir gerade noch ein (nicht alles für gepflegte Splatterabende geeignet):

Eden Lake
Inside
28 Days Later
28 Weeks Later
The Descent
The Hills have Eyes (Remake)
Texas Chainsaw Massacre (Remake) + The Beginning
Sunshine
High Tension
Freddy vs. Jason
Braindead
GhostShip
Haunted Hill
Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt
Shutter
Dead Silence
Mirrors
100 Feet
Der Nebel

und

Alone in the Dark => als Rausschmeißer bzw. Einschlafhilfe unschlagbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Was ich dir auch empfehlen kanne sind Nightmare on elm street ^^ alle filme ^^_


----------



## shadow24 (14. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal ehrlich würden Schwarz Grundierte Marines cool wirken?


naja,dann wären es Dark Angels:
http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/8762/darkangelsminiatur.jpg

also auf dem Bild kann ich leider wirklich keine Details ausmachen.die "Felle" wirkten für mich eher(immer bedingt durch das kleine Bild) eher wie "makelbehaftete" Sachen,also solche wie sie bei Chaos Space Marines vorkommen
ein Wolf kann ich beim besten Willen nicht auf der Standarte erkennen
habt ihr irgendwie ne andere Darstellung??????

btt:The Ring fiel mir noch ein.nich son Splatterzeug sondern mal ein Psychohorror.die finde ich wirken viel mehr als die fast lachhaften Splatterteile


----------



## Bader1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Eisenschmieder schrieb:


> Um was gehts denn in REC genau? hab mir den Trailer angesehen aber kann da ned viel rauslesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kann dir sagen der Film is eifnach nur krank und geil und is so voll gepackt mit schock effekten, da haste HErzklopfgarantie pur!
Hab ihn mir gerade auf Myvideo angeschaut...


----------



## Bankchar (14. Oktober 2009)

> von Hostel rat ich dir ab der Film is Kranker Pschyo scheiss das geht selbst mir zu weit



Also was "kranke psycho scheiße" angeht, da fand ich Martyrs schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

H3 : Halloween Hostels is wirklich geil gemacht : lustig und teils erschreckend : Kann noch empfehlen dir Saw1-5 zu holen und alle durchzugucken . Danach kannst sicherlich nicht schlafen für 1-2Tage . Dann kann ich dir noch Screem oder The Ring anbieten , wobei The Ring schon , naya heftig is *gg*

Geil auch Dawn of the Dead , Shawn of the Dead oder Land of the Dead , Shawn is die verarsche von Dawn und Land of the Dead is absolut hamma


----------



## XXI. (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich weis gar nich an H3 alle so gut findet, ich find den einfach nur grottig...
The Ring ist in Ordnung, den kennen aber bei uns alle schon und wenn du ihn zum zweiten mal anschaust ist er langweilig.

Für das Bild: http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_Custom...6_1_873x627.jpg


----------



## Trinex (15. Oktober 2009)

okay, nach absprache mit meinen kumpels ist die wahl auf folgende filme gefallen:


Trick'n tread (da hab ich meinen joker gesetzt, ich will den sehen!)
Freitag der 13.
Ghost Ship (na ja, wers mag)
Zimmer 1408 (das an den keiner von uns gedacht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

hoffe mal das wird ein erfolgreicher abend ^^"


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen der Film is eifnach nur krank und geil und is so voll gepackt mit schock effekten, da haste HErzklopfgarantie pur!
> Hab ihn mir gerade auf Myvideo angeschaut...



Keine Ahnung was so viele an dem Film gut finden?
Mal vom Ende abgesehen finde ich ihn total öde und schlecht gemacht...
Naja jeder hat ein anderer Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (15. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Ich weis gar nich an H3 alle so gut findet, ich find den einfach nur grottig...


Allerdings... ein wunderbares Beispiel dafür, wie schlecht dt. Komödien doch sein können. Eine Ansammlung der ältesten und abgenudeltetetetetetetesten Witze die man vor 20 Jahren schon besser gesehen hat, dazu ein bißchen Assihumor und ein paar grottige Effekte... fertig!
Den sollte man als Lehrfilm allen angehenden Filmemachern zeigen => SO BITTE NICHT!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Oktober 2009)

Trinex schrieb:


> okay, nach absprache mit meinen kumpels ist die wahl auf folgende filme gefallen:
> 
> 
> Trick'n tread (da hab ich meinen joker gesetzt, ich will den sehen!)
> ...


Ich würde noch [REC] auf die liste setzen.

Grüsse Sam fischer


----------



## Bader1 (15. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was so viele an dem Film gut finden?
> Mal vom Ende abgesehen finde ich ihn total öde und schlecht gemacht...
> Naja jeder hat ein anderer Geschmack
> 
> ...



Also ich fand ihn ziehmlich gut, wenn man da so allein im dunkeln sitzt und niemand im Haus is...


----------



## Trinex (16. Oktober 2009)

[rec] sitzt nicht auf der liste weil die jungs und mädels keine filme ala blair witch projekt wollen :-(


----------



## Thorfold (16. Oktober 2009)

Ja ... 
Haus der tausend Leichen wurde ja schonmal genannt ... Finde den Film einfach überlustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich sag mal nur :"Der Fischjunge" XD)

The Decent ist auch eher lustig als gruselig , weil die Monster in der Höhle so komisch kämpfen. ;D

Silent Hill ... Wirklich gruselig fand ich den jetzt nicht , obwohl der Sensenmann ziemlich krass war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shining ... Man denkt immer gleich passiert irgendwas , aber es geschieht nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also eine Mischung aus gruselig und lustig find ich sowieso immer gut. ;D
Kann dir die Filme nur empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Also eine Mischung aus gruselig und lustig find ich sowieso immer gut. ;D
> Kann dir die Filme nur empfehlen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sleepy hollow mit bob marley musik im hintergrund mind. 3 typen n katen bier und ne shisha und der film wird saulustig


----------



## Sascha_BO (16. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sleepy hollow mit bob marley musik im hintergrund mind. 3 typen n katen bier und ne shisha und der film wird saulustig


Mit lustigen Leuten, einer Kiste Bier und unpassender Mucke im Hintergrund wird sogar "Die Passion Christi" lustig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squarg (16. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_Zu Freddy Krueger frag ich mich ob das Remake was wierd :/_


----------



## Nazgule17 (21. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn du nen Richtig richtigen Horro-Phycho Film gucken willst, wobei der mehr in die nervern geht anstatt man gedärme etc sieht, 
Kann und will ich Dir nur REC  .... empfehlen.

Das war mit Abstand und das mein ich wirklich da ich selber Horror Fan bin der SChlimmste film den ich je gesehen hab.

Zum erstmal mit 3 Kumpels und wir haben uns so oft erschrocken und angste gehabt das ging garnet ^^
Nachdem der Film zuende war wollten wir nichmal das licht an machen bzw auf den FLur gehen ^^ das war echt krass ...

Also der Film ist echt der Hammer wenns ums erschrecken und derweilige " Angst im Dunkelm treppen haus " Nachdem du das ende vom Film gesehen hast wirst du wissen was ich meine!

Und Hey tu dir die dumme Ami SCh.... nicht an die heißt nämlich Quarantäne und ist einfach nur SCHLECht.

Die Orginalfassung ist REC.
Und um meilen besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deutscher Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PxBxKcoKc0
Spanischer Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib5ZSj6ST0U

Und das gute, es kommt REC² 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Adio Adios 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich schlag Rec btw dann zum 10ten mal vor,wenn ich ihn am Wochenende gesehen habe.


----------



## Silenzz (21. Oktober 2009)

Kollegen von mir haben Mirrors empfohlen, selbst aber bisher noch nie geguckt... weiß einer von euch wie der is?


----------



## Perfectenemy (21. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Kollegen von mir haben Mirrors empfohlen, selbst aber bisher noch nie geguckt... weiß einer von euch wie der is?




Kiefer Sutherland spielt wirklich sehr gut in dem Film und es gibt einige heftige Szenen aber Horror ist es nicht unbedingt. Trotzdem ist der Film gut gelungen und das Ende ist "überraschend*. Okay für mich nicht aber ich nehme Filme ja auch schon ab der 1. Minute auseinander und denk mir meinen Teil. Mein Rekord liegt bei 3 Minuten und ich wusste genau wie der Hase läuft. War damals ein Film mit Clive Owen und Jennifer Aniston (wie hiess der noch gleich?) Ein Segen und Fluch zugleich und mein Bruder hat mich dann am Ende ganz dumm angeguckt woher ich das wissen konnte. Mich kann kaum noch was überraschen bzw. schocken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was hatte ich mich auf Hostel gefreut und dann die erste halbe Stunde billiger Sopftporn und dann ein paar harte Szenen und das wars. Man war ich enttäuscht. Was war nicht alles zu lesen härtester Film aller Zeiten, brutal, unmenschlich usw. und dann sieht man kaum was. 

Ich bin eh nicht ganz dicht aber Hostel war echt ne Enttäuschung.

btw: Das noch niemand High Tension erwähnt hat wundert mich. Den fand ich sehr geil.

Editer Film hiess Derailed http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entgleist Selten war ein Film schon nach 3 Minuten so vorhersehbar.

REC habe ich im Original gesehen und auch ich rate von dem USA Remake ab. 

Braindead ist immer wieder lustig mit seinen Kumpels aber auch nicht wirklich Horror.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damals fand ich Die Nacht der reitenden Leichen und Tanz der Teufel ziemlich gruselig aber heutzutage kommt eigentlich nichts wirklich horrormässiges mehr. Liegt wohl auch zum Teil an den vielen CGI Effekten.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> *Ich bin eh nicht ganz dicht* aber Hostel war echt ne Enttäuschung.


XDDD hahaha wie geil


----------



## Haxxler (22. Oktober 2009)

Halloween? Hm dann solltest du dir vielleicht mal Trick 'r Treat anschauen. Der Film hat es nie ins Kino geschafft und ist eher eine Low-Budget Produktion, aber ist eigentlich ganz witzig. Hat sogar ziemlich gute Kritiken bekommen.


Hier kannst dir Trailer und Infos anschauen:
http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/75384-Tr...%27R-Treat.html

http://www.moviereporter.net/filme/1200-su...s-trick-r-treat



/edit: Huch, den haben ja schon welche genannt. Naja was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (22. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Kiefer Sutherland spielt wirklich sehr gut in dem Film und es gibt einige heftige Szenen aber Horror ist es nicht unbedingt. Trotzdem ist der Film gut gelungen und das Ende ist "überraschend*. Okay für mich nicht aber ich nehme Filme ja auch schon ab der 1. Minute auseinander und denk mir meinen Teil. Mein Rekord liegt bei 3 Minuten und ich wusste genau wie der Hase läuft. War damals ein Film mit Clive Owen und Jennifer Aniston (wie hiess der noch gleich?) Ein Segen und Fluch zugleich und mein Bruder hat mich dann am Ende ganz dumm angeguckt woher ich das wissen konnte. Mich kann kaum noch was überraschen bzw. schocken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm ok, die DvD gammelt hier noch irgendwo rum und eig will ich den gucken, nur ich finde nie Zeit, und das obwohl ich ja noch n paar Tage zu Hause bleiben muss, mit Schmerzen *grummel*... Aber vielleicht krieg ichs gebacken, den mal zu gucken die Tage.

Aber wie krank bist du dicker? Ich mein Hostel, war doch unnormal ekelhaft, ok ich bin zwar nicht der hartgesottenste, aber für mich war das nur sinnloses metzeln und kein bisschen Horror, aber trotzdem, dass du den lasch findest.... Hut ab.


----------



## Sascha_BO (22. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Aber wie krank bist du dicker? Ich mein Hostel, war doch unnormal ekelhaft, ok ich bin zwar nicht der hartgesottenste, aber für mich war das nur sinnloses metzeln und kein bisschen Horror, aber trotzdem, dass du den lasch findest.... Hut ab.


Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, daß sich Horrorfilme in den letzten Jahren doch stark in diese Richtung entwickelt haben. Mittlerweile wird überall gemetzelt, gemordet, zerstückelt und gefoltert bis das Blut aus allen nur denkbaren und undenkbaren Körperöffnungen und Nichtöffnungen spritzt. Irgendwann nutzt sich das halt ab und wird lasch zumal es diesen Filmen nicht selten an einer guten Story mangelt. Ist wie mit den degenerierten Hinterwäldler-Slashern... kennste einen kennste praktisch alle. 
Also ich fand Hostel auch nicht besonders extrem.


----------



## Manowar (22. Oktober 2009)

Kommt vorallem auch drauf an,was für ein Mensch man ist.
In dem anderen Thread gings ja drum, bei welchem Film man ein paar Tränen rausgedrückt hat und ich kenne sowas nichtmal im geringsten.
Im Zuge dessen, kenne ich auch keine Furcht bei Horrorfilmchen.
..vorallem weil man eh immer weiß, wie die Leute sterben, wann jemand stirbt und wieviel Liter Blut dabei spritzt :>


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, daß sich Horrorfilme in den letzten Jahren doch stark in diese Richtung entwickelt haben. Mittlerweile wird überall gemetzelt, gemordet, zerstückelt und gefoltert bis das Blut aus allen nur denkbaren und undenkbaren Körperöffnungen und Nichtöffnungen spritzt. Irgendwann nutzt sich das halt ab und wird lasch zumal es diesen Filmen nicht selten an einer guten Story mangelt. Ist wie mit den degenerierten Hinterwäldler-Slashern... kennste einen kennste praktisch alle.
> Also ich fand Hostel auch nicht besonders extrem.



So siehts aus wenn man in jungen Jahren schon Tanz der Teufel und Die Nacht der reitenden Leichen auf Videokassette gesehen hat den kann heute nichts mehr schocken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ohne Witz ich fand manche Szenen in diversen Horrorfilmen die ohne viel Blut auskamen als den Kram jetzt wo literweise blut spritzt wesentlich gruseliger. Naja gruselig ist vielleicht nicht das richtige Wort sagen wie lieber realistischer und angsteinflössender.

Braindead ist sowas von übertrieben gemacht das man den Film einfach nicht ernst nehmen kann. Das ist aber keinesfalls negativ gemeint weil er einfach nur verdammt unterhaltsam sein will. Wenn man dagegen manche Horrorfilme der Neuzeit nimmt die auf Teufel kaum raus witzig sein wollen es aber einfach nicht schaffen weil zum Teil auch neue Ideen fehlen.

Die ganzen Remakes regen auch langsam auf. Nightmare on Elm Street soll auch neuverfilmt werden und das ist für die meisten Filmkenner wirklich traurig. Es kann doch nicht sein das den Filmemachern nichts neues mehr einfällt und sie stattdessen zig Remakes drehen müssen.

Ach ich schweife wieder ab....

Nunja musste ich mal loswerden. 

Ps: Wer die Obduktion eines echten Menschen mit der Kamera auf Viva mal gesehen hat den schockt nichts mehr. Da wurde nichts geschnitten und wie dann die Kamera zur Seite fiel war echt lustig. Wie hiess der Typ nochmal der jeden Mist machen musste? Die haben bis ins kleinste Detail gezeigt wie die Schädeldecke entfernt wurde und anschliessend das Gehirn rausgenommen wurde. War höllisch interessant und da war ich nicht einmal halb so alt wie jetzt.


----------



## Whole (22. Oktober 2009)

Freddy vs. Jason ...
the hills have eyes ( | + || )
The Descsend (eher soft, aber teils amüsant)


----------



## Teal (23. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr sag ich nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann Van Hellsing und The Crow wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Mit lustigen Leuten, einer Kiste Bier und unpassender Mucke im Hintergrund wird sogar "Die Passion Christi" lustig...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich war alleine im Raum und hab gelacht. :X
Mitm Finger auf Jesus gezeigt und gerufen "LoL RoFL, deine Gilde lässt dich *hängen*, omg kacknub!". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Der Wortwitz mit "hängen" ist beabsichtigt)


----------



## Haxxler (25. Oktober 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Mehr sag ich nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hoffentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tanz der Teufel 3, war ja wohl der schlechteste Teil der Serie. Schau dir lieber die ersten beiden Teile an.


----------



## Perfectenemy (26. Oktober 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Hoffentlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Teil 1 war noch echter Horror mit einem Schuss Humor.

Teil 2 war mehr Slapstick als Horror.

Teil 3 war nur noch Slapstick ohne Horror. 

Trotzdem die 3 Teile sollten in keiner guten Filmsammlung fehlen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (27. Oktober 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Hoffentlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ging auch mehr um das Zitat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und um ehrlich zu sein: Ich hab mich immer königlich amüsiert bei dem Film. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

